# Hi-Roll Cottage - Surrey - November 2016



## Gromr (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks Brewtal for the tip on this place. Its pretty weirdly located being so closed to houses yet still in the arse end of no-where. Vandals have done a proper job on the cars sadly, most of them being burnt out.


*History*

I don't really know the history of this cottage. From what I found there its pretty obvious the owner was a automotive engineer/enthusiast with a collection of cars to suite. I don't know how long the cottage has been derelict, but it has to be sometime after 1989 as that was the date on the most recent magazine that was in the cottage. 


*The Explore*

A super chilled easy explore, its right off a footpath however not a single sole walked by during the hour I spent there. 

I was actually surprised what was left inside the cottage. Most of the roof has collapsed, however there are a couple rooms with the roof mostly intact that had some massive collections of magazines, newspapers and books.

I broke out my fish eye lens for the first time in a little while too, 







































This room had a literal pile of magazines and books. A truly massive collection as well. 






















Judging by these, the old owner was an automotive engineer of some sorts.













Outside the house is a collection of cars and a small boat. Judging by the previous reports of here, they were burnt out fairly recently. Pretty sad 






















Sad to see a Rolls in this condition.



























This was the only car that wasn't burnt out.







Thanks for reading!


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of magazines.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice work G! Glad you found it ok. Great use of the wide angle, love the shot of the room full of magazines.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2016)

The cost of the magazines must have been phenomenal!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 21, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> The cost of the magazines must have been phenomenal!



Not a lot when compared with beer and fags over a lifetime - and much better health wise! My monthly 5 magazine read equates to 3000 issues over the 50 years I have subscribed (plus a few 'one offs) - all passed on to the local hospital for their racks in the waiting rooms and wards.

Nice set here Gromr123. If memory serves; the owner was rather well known for not letting go of his spares at any price. It was certainly abandoned after 1993 and your evidence here shows an edition of Motorsport for May 1991.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 21, 2016)

Nicely done. I cannot figure out the model of the Rolls Royce, its either a Phantom or a Laundalet.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 21, 2016)

These guys must have loved their magazines! Really nice photos Gromr123


----------



## Gromr (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks guys! I did notice shortly after posting that there was a magazine dated 1991, so much for my 1989 theory.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 22, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. I cannot figure out the model of the Rolls Royce, its either a Phantom or a Laundalet.



It's your common or garden PIII Hearse. A big numb lump, which is why some of these hearses ended recycled as spares. Did see one a few years back pulling a horse box full of ponies, with the kids and tack piled in the back of the old hearse - cheap transport back then, if you had five or six kids plus ponies! The Daimler Conquest would have made a good 'trip to the pub' car back then also.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 22, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It's your common or garden PIII Hearse. A big numb lump, which is why some of these hearses ended recycled as spares. Did see one a few years back pulling a horse box full of ponies, with the kids and tack piled in the back of the old hearse - cheap transport back then, if you had five or six kids plus ponies! The Daimler Conquest would have made a good 'trip to the pub' car back then also.



Well, I don't think it was a Phantom but I found this on the internet which I think looks like the poor sorry state car.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/homer----simpson/10347702284/in/photostream/


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 23, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Well, I don't think it was a Phantom but I found this on the internet which I think looks like the poor sorry state car.



The first and the last image of the Roller contain the give aways - The left hand cylinder head of the V12 engine is shown partially in both photographs. The V12 P111 was a far more substantial and bigger brute than the 20/25 model, with its rather small (in physical size not capacity) straight six engine. Pre war hearses on the 20/25 chassis always look 'over bodied' and bulky, where as the hearse body on a P111 chassis does somehow have a rather imposing bulk about it.


----------

